# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Сколько у вас любви для ВИКТОРА ЦОЯ?

## Dogboy182

Он же пионер русского рока. Он же звезда которая будет светить навегда!!! он играет на гитаре, он поиграл себя в свой самой роли в кино "ИГЛА". Он тоже классно поёт.  
СКОЛЬКО у ВАС любви для него? 
DOes anyone else here like him?

----------


## MasterAdmin

Мне нравятся такие песни, как "Звезда по имени Солнце", "Пачка сигарет", "Когда твоя девушка больна", "Восьмиклассница" и другие.

----------


## Lampada

Последний концерт Виктора Цоя

----------


## BlackMage

У МЕНЯ никакой любовь для мужщин.

----------


## Lampada

*Группа "Виктор"*   *Память* 
Уже прошли года
С тех пор как он
Оставил навсегда
 Корону и свой трон
И справедливым был
Героeм он
И я его не забыл
Он шёл через огонь
Печальные глаза
И вечно сжатый рот
Он не смотрел назад
 Он шел всегда вперед
Но на пути - река
И градом пот
И онемела рука
 Не смог найти он брод 
           Кто бы мог сказать
                И подумать о нелепой смерти? уум. . .
                    Но я могу сказать
        Что в наших сердцах
        Сохранится надолго
                 Поверьте. . . Верьте!
                Память о Последнем Герое
                Стала в сердцах гореть звездой!
                Память о Последнем Герое
                С нами Последний Герой! 
Кто-то скажет теперь -
Он многое успел
Но я скажу - поверь
Успел но все не спел
И если б был он цел
И был бы жив
Еще бы долго пел
Он сотни тем сложив. . .
Но не успел герой
Допеть свое
Судьба  жестока порой
Особенно его
Так значит суждено
Не все допеть
И двадцать восемь дано
Чтоб рано умереть! 
        И опустело окно
        Лишь ветер одиноко воет в поле ,  уум. . .
        Понимаю одно
        Что на то была недобрая воля. . . Воля.
        Воля! Того, кто над нами. . .
        Горе смываю слезой
        И лишь о нем память
        Рисую глазами
        Он с нами Последний Герой! 
Память о Последнем Герое стала
В сердцах гореть звездой!
Память о Последнем Герое
Он с нами Последний Герой!
Он с нами Последний Герой!
Последний Герой. . .
Последний Герой. . .
Он с нами
Последний Герой! Герой. . .
___________________________________

----------


## Lampada

Сайт: *ВИКТОРУ ЦОЮ ПОСВЯЩАЕТСЯ* :: песни :: стихи :: рисунки :: рассказы ::    http://www.kinoman.net/index.php?user_i ... yu&s=songs 
Сайт, посвященный ЦОЮ:  http://tsoy.sitecity.ru/index.phtml

----------


## Dogboy182

> У МЕНЯ никакой любовь для мужщин.

 Let me take this moment to, return the favor... *Никакая*. 
Я думаю что, моя самая любимая песня из группы "Кино" Наверное "Камчатка"   ::  . Как и мое signature читается! 
Да и тоже люблю "Звезда по имени солнце" и "Группа крови" "война" и кто не забыл про "Перемен"!!?? Вот один КЛАССИК! 
Мне ещё не верится что он погиб такой молодой. Если бы жил он с нами сегня... Я не сомневаюсь что ещё очень популярным будет.

----------


## Dogboy182

СТЕНА ЦОЯ --- СТАРЫЙ АРБАТ --- МОСКВА 
Кто из вас там был???  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...a_Tsoya_2.jpeg
Я хотел бы написать "ЦОЙ ЖИВ"   ::   ::   ::  
Update. (Л.)
Стены ЦОЯ больше нет.  Пока. http://www.arba.ru/blog/chonduhvan/929

----------


## Lampada

"_Кино была группой групп. А Цой был ни больше ни меньше "Человеком с большой буквы "Ч". Его тексты - простые и в то же время неумолимо глубокие,- это "больше чем слова". 
"Они говорят, им нельзя рисковать,
Потому что у них есть дом,
В доме горит свет." 
"Кто пойдет по следу одинокому?
Сильные да смелые головы сложили в поле в бою.
Мало кто остался в светлой памяти, 
В трезвом уме да с твердой рукою в строю." 
"А те, кто слаб,- живут из запоя в запой.
Кричат - нам не дали петь. Кричат - попробуй тут спой!"
("Мы идем, мы сильны и бодры.
Замерзшие Пальцы Ломают Спички, От Которых Зажгутся Костры.") 
"Я устал от чужих городов.
Я устал колоть этот лед.
Я хотел бы уснуть - но нет времени спать.
И опять фонари.
И опять где-то ждут меня.
И опять я готов идти, опять."
("И пускай фонари светят ярче далеких звезд -
Фонари все погаснут, а звезды будут светить.") 
*Приводил по памяти, может, ошибся где. 
КИНО - крутейшая группа. Я открыл ее для себя, когда мне было 14 лет. До этого слушал Наутилусов. После КИНО перешел на техно-хардкор - музыку со словами слушать было просто невозможно после Цоя."_

----------


## BlackMage

> Let me take this moment to, return the favor... *Никакая*.

   ::   ::

----------


## Lampada

*   Перемен!* 
Fm#
1.Вместо тепла - зелень стекла.
  A
  Вместо огня - дым.
  E                            Fm#
  Из сетки календаря выхвачен день.
  Fm#
  Красное солнце сгорает дотла,
  A
  День догорает с ним.
  E                         Fm#
  На пылающий город падает тень. 
Припев:
 Fm#  Hm  A       E      Fm#
 Перемен требуют наши сердца,
 Fm#  Hm  A       E      Fm#
 Перемен требуют наша глаза.
 Fm#       Hm               A           E      Fm#
 В нашем смехе и в наших слезах, и в пульсации вен -
Fm#   Hm   A  
 Перемен!
E            Fm#
 Мы ждем перемен. 
2.Электрический свет продолжает наш день.
  И коробка от спичек пуста.
  На на кухне синим цветком горит газ.
  Сигареты в руках, чай на столе, - эта схема проста.
  И больше нет ничего, все находится в нас. 
Припев. 
3.Мы не можем похвастаться мудростью глаз
  И умелыми жестами рук.
  Нам не нужно все это, чтобы друг друга понять.
  Сигареты в руках, чай на столе -
  Так замыкается круг.
  И вдруг нам становится страшно что-то менять. 
Припев.   
___________________________________    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0zYb7dB5lA   *Время есть, а денег нет* 
        Дождь идет с утра,
        Будет, был и есть.
        И карман мой пуст,
        На часах шесть.
        Папирос нет,
        И огня нет,
        И в окне знакомом
        Не горит свет. 
                Время есть, а денег нет,
                И в гости некуда пойти. 
        И куда-то все
        Подевались вдруг.
        Я попал в какой-то
        Не такой круг.
        Я хочу пить,
        Я хочу есть,
        Я хочу просто
        Где-нибудь сесть. 
                Время есть, а денег нет,
                И в гости некуда пойти.

----------


## Lampada

*Просто хочешь ты знать* 
        Идёшь по улице один,
        Идёшь к кому-то из друзей.
        Заходишь в гости без причин
        И просишь свежих новостей.
        Просто хочешь ты знать,
        Где и что происходит. 
        Звонишь по телефону всем,
        Кого-то - нет, а кто-то - здесь.
        Для разговоров много тем,
        Для разговоров время есть.
        Просто хочешь ты знать,
        Где и что происходит. 
        Узнал, что где-то пьют вино,
        А где-то музыка слышна.
        Тебя зовут туда, где пьют,
        И ты берешь еще вина.
        Просто хочешь ты знать,
        Где и что происходит. 
        Там кто-то спор ведет крутой,
        А кто-то просто спит давно.
        И с кем-то рядом ты сидишь,
        И с кем-то вместе пьешь вино.
        Просто хочешь ты знать,
        Где и что происходит.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoLiQjOYmpg  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djb6NkOk-ng  
        Здравствуйте, девочки!
        Здравствуйте, мальчики!
        Смотрите на меня в окно
        И кидайте свои пальчики.
        Да, ведь я:
        Сажаю алюминиевые огурцы
        На брезентовом поле. 
        Три чукотских мудреца
        Твердят, твердят мне без конца:
        Металл не принесет плода,
        Игра не стоит свеч,
        А результат - труда.
        Но я:
        Сажаю алюминиевые огурцы
        На брезентовом поле. 
        Злое белое колено
        Пытается меня достать.
        Колом колено колет вены,
        В надежде тайну разгадать -
        Зачем я:
        Сажаю алюминиевые огурцы
        На брезентовом поле. 
        Кнопки, скрепки, клёпки,
        Дырки, булки, вилки.
        Здесь тракторы пройдут мои
        И упадут в копилку, упадут туда,
        Где я:
        Сажаю алюминиевые огурцы
        На брезентовом поле.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enKrGZJq1d8    *Без десяти* 
C                       G
  Я должен прийти к девяти
       DmG   C  
  На работу свою.
                        G
  Но сейчас уже без десяти,
      F  G    C
  А я только встаю.
                          G
  На столе моем завтрак стоит,
       DmG   C
  От него не уйти.
                       G
  И, наверное, я к девяти
        F G   C
  Не смогу подойти. 
                        G
     Еще только без десяти
     DmG     C
     Девять часов.
                        G
     Еще только без десяти
     FG     C
     Девять часов. 
C                        G
  В обьяснительной я напишу,
      DmG    C
  Что был у врача.
                      G
  А еще напишу, что часов
       F G      C
  На пути не встречал.
                        G
  И пускай все ругают меня
       DmG  C
  На работе моей.
                         G
  И пускай все позорят меня
       FG  C
  На работе моей. 
                        G
     Еще только без десяти
     DmG     C
     Девять часов.
                        G
     Еще только без десяти
     FG     C
     Девять часов.
________________________________  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lONqsEWXpXQ *  Солнечные дни* 
        Белая гадость лежит под окном.
        Я ношу шапку и шерстяные носки.
        Мне везде неуютно и пиво пить в лом.
        Как мне избавиться от этой тоски
        По вам, Солнечные Дни. 
        Мерзнут руки и ноги, и негде сесть.
        Это время похоже на сплошную ночь.
        Хочется в теплую ванну залезть,
        Может быть, это избавит меня от тоски
        По вам, Солнечные Дни. 
        Я раздавлен зимой, я болею и сплю.
        И порой я уверен, что зима навсегда.
        Ещё так долго до лета, а я еле терплю.
        Ну, может быть, эта песня избавит меня от тоски
        По вам, Солнечные Дни.
__________________    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc45HZ9IMfo  *ЛЕТО* 
  G           H7               Em
В городе плюс двадцать пять - Лето,
     C              G
Электрички набиты битком,
     D        Em
Все едут к реке.
 G
День словно два,
 H7                 Em
Ночь словно час - Лето.
            C
Солнце в кружке пивной,
          G       D       Em
Солнце в грани стакана в руке. 
Девяносто два дня - Лето,
Теплый портвейн,
Из бумажных стаканов вода.
Девяносто два дня - Лето.
Летний дождь наливает
В бутылку двора ночь. 
___________________________      *ТРОЛЛЕЙБУС* 
     Em              Hm
Мое место слева, и я должен там сесть,
       Am               Em
Не пойму, почему мне так холодно здесь,
     Em                      Hm
Я не знаком с соседом, хоть мы вместе уж год.
       Am               Em
И мы тонем, хотя каждый знает, где брод.
    Am       D         G
И каждый с надеждой глядит в потолок
     Am        D     G
Троллейбуса, который идет на восток.
     Am        D     G
Троллейбуса, который идет на восток.
     Am        H7
Троллейбуса, который... 
Все люди - братья, мы - седьмая вода,
И мы едем, не знаю, зачем и куда.
Мой сосед не может, он хочет уйти,
Но он не может уйти, он не знает пути,
И вот мы гадаем, какой может быть прок
В троллейбусе, который идет на восток. 
В кабине нет шофера, но троллейбус идет,
И мотор заржавел, но мы едем вперед,
Мы сидим не дыша, смотрим туда,
Где на долю секунды показалась звезда,
Мы молчим, но мы знаем, нам в этом помог,
Троллейбус, который идет на восток.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhQhi8qWB44    *Бездельник* 
        Гуляю. Я один гуляю.
        Что дальше делать - я не знаю.
        Нет дома, никого нет дома.
        А я лишний, словно куча лома.
        У, я - бездельник!
        О, мама, мама, я - бездельник! 
        В толпе я, как иголка в сене.
        Я снова человек без цели.
        Болтаюсь, целый день гуляю.
        Не знаю, я ничего не знаю.
        У, я - бездельник!
        О, мама, мама, я - бездельник!

----------


## Lampada

*Транквилизатор* 
        Я выхожу из парадной, раскрываю свой зонт.
        Я выхожу под поток атмосферных осадков.
        Я понимаю, что это капризы природы.
        Мне даже нравится чем-то эта погода. 
                Транквилизатор... 
        Метеоролог сказал, дождь будет недолго.
        Я разобрал весь приемник, как опытный практик.
        Ты понимаешь, что мне было трудно сдержаться.
        Мне также нравится это, такой мой характер. 
                Транквилизатор... 
        Я начинаю свой путь к остановке трамвая.
        Я закрываю свой зонт, я - экспериментатор.
        Вот проезжает трамвай, вот гремит, удаляясь.
        Я направляюсь домой, я улыбаюсь. 
                Транквилизатор... 
        Камни врезаются в окна, как молнии Индры.
        Я нахожу это дело довольно забавным.
        Ты понимаешь, что мне было нужно развлечься.
        Мне надо чем-то лечить душевные травмы. 
                Транквилизатор...

----------


## Lampada

*Последний герой* 
        Ночь коротка, цель далека,
        Ночью так хочется пить,
        Ты выходишь на кухню,
        Но вода здесь горька,
        Ты не можешь здесь спать,
        Ты не хочешь здесь жить. 
              Доброе утро, последний герой!
              Доброе утро, тебе, и таким, как ты,
              Доброе утро, последний герой!
              Здравствуй, последний герой! 
        Ты хотел быть один, это быстро прошло,
        Ты хотел быть один,
        Но не смог быть один,
        Твоя ноша легка, но немеет рука,
        И ты встречаешь рассвет
        За игрой в дурака. 
              Доброе утро, последний герой!
              Доброе утро, тебе, и таким, как ты,
              Доброе утро, последний герой!
              Здравствуй, последний герой! 
        Утром ты стремишься скорее уйти,
        Телефонный звонок, как команда "Вперёд!"
        Ты уходишь туда,
        Куда не хочешь идти,
        Ты уходишь туда,
        Но тебя там никто не ждет! 
              Доброе утро, последний герой!
              Доброе утро, тебе, и таким, как ты,
              Доброе утро, последний герой!
              Здравствуй, последний герой!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzgafyXBmF4  *Каждую ночь* 
        Третий день с неба течёт вода,
        Очень много течёт воды.
        Говорят, так должно быть здесь,
        Говорят, это так всегда. 
                Знаешь, каждую ночь
                Я вижу во сне море.
                Знаешь, каждую ночь
                Я слышу во сне песню.
                Знаешь, каждую ночь
                Я вижу во сне берег.
                Знаешь, каждую ночь... 
        Мы приходим домой к себе,
        Люди ходят из дома в дом,
        Мы сидим у окна вдвоём,
        Хочешь, я расскажу тебе... 
                Знаешь, каждую ночь
                Я вижу во сне море.
                Знаешь, каждую ночь
                Я слышу во сне песню.
                Знаешь, каждую ночь
                Я вижу во сне берег.
                Знаешь, каждую ночь...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eoq1vISEoZM  *Сюжет для новой песни* 
        Я сижу в кровати, только что из ванной,
                              с мокрой головой.
        На улице мороз, и рано, как ни странно,
                                я пришёл домой. 
                За стенкой телевизор орёт,
                Как быстро пролетел этот год,
                Он так похож на прошлый год,
                А в прошлом точно так же
                Сидел один, один, один...
                В поисках сюжета для новой песни. 
        Я не умею петь о любви,
        Я не умею петь о цветах,
        А если я пою, значит, я вру...
        Я не верю сам, что всё это так. 
                За стенкой телевизор орёт,
                Как быстро пролетел этот год,
                Он так похож на прошлый год,
                А в прошлом точно так же
                Сидел один, один, один...
                В поисках сюжета для новой песни.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORl9j-9hvVE  *Гость* 
        Вечер. Я сижу дома.
        Это зима, это декабрь.
        Ночь будет холодной,
        Если верить часам,
        Она уже рядом... 
                Эй! Кто будет моим гостем? 
        Пить чай, курить папиросы,
        Думать о том, что будет завтра.
        Завидовать тем,
        Кто знает, что хочет,
        Завидовать тем,
        Кто что-нибудь сделал... 
                Эй! Кто будет моим гостем? 
        Расскажите мне, что происходит.
        Удивите меня, расскажите мне новость.
        Убейте меня, рассмешите меня.
        Кто придёт ко мне, подай голос! 
                Эй! Кто будет моим гостем?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HFi7V9w7DY  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h24imIFpQEI  *Камчатка* 
        О, это странное место Камчатка,
        О, это сладкое слово Камчатка.
        Но на этой земле я не вижу тебя,
        Я не вижу твоих кораблей,
        Я не вижу реки, я не вижу моста,
        Ну и пусть... 
        О, это странное место Камчатка,
        О, это сладкое слово Камчатка.
        Я нашёл здесь руду, я нашёл здесь любовь,
        Я пытаюсь забыть, забываю и вновь
        Вспоминаю собаку, она, как звезда,
        Ну и пусть... 
        О, это странное место Камчатка,
        О, это сладкое слово Камчатка.
        Я не вижу здесь их, я не вижу здесь нас,
        Я искал здесь вино, а нашел третий глаз,
        Мои руки из дуба, голова из свинца,
        Ну и пусть...

----------


## Lampada

Ария Мистера X (из оперетты "Цирк") 
        Да, я шут, я циркач, так что же?
        Пусть меня так зовут вельможи.
        Как они от меня далеки, далеки!
        Никогда не дадут руки. 
        Цветы роняют лепестки на песок.
        Никто не знает, как мой путь одинок.
        Сквозь ночь и ветер мне пройти суждено,
        Нигде не светит мне родное окно. 
        Устал я греться у чужого огня,
        Но где же сердце, что полюбит меня?
        Плыву без ласки, боль свою затая...
        Всегда быть в маске - судьба моя!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKGTEv9W4m8  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7aJmqxlyFc  *Троллейбус* 
        Место моё слева, и я должен там сесть,
        Не пойму, почему мне так холодно здесь,
        Я не знаком с соседом, но мы вместе уж год.
        И мы тонем, хотя каждый знает, где брод.
        И каждый с надеждой глядит в потолок
        Троллейбуса, который идет на восток. 
        Все люди - братья, мы - седьмая вода,
        И мы едем, не знаю, зачем и куда.
        Мой сосед не может, он хочет уйти,
        Он не может уйти, он не знает пути,
        И вот мы гадаем, какой может быть прок
        В троллейбусе, который идет на восток. 
        В кабине нет шофёра, но троллейбус идёт,
        И мотор заржавел, но мы едем вперёд,
        Мы едем не дыша, смотрим туда,
        Где на долю секунды показалась звезда,
        Мы молчим, но мы знаем, нам в этом помог,
        Троллейбус, который идёт на восток.

----------


## BlackMage

Lampada is using this thread to try to catch dogboy's post count.   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  Let me take this moment to, return the favor... *Никакая*.

 
Its ok. As im sure you are well aware. It happens to the best of us.

----------


## pranki

Вот знаете, у меня _совсем нет любви для Виктора Цоя_ после того, как у нас в городе неизвестные интеллектуалы изрисовали стены каждого четвертого дома невероятно умными фразами типа "Цой -- наш герой", "Цой жив" и т.д. Слава Богу, сейчас мода на такие фразы на стенах домов сошла на нет.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Вот знаете, у меня _совсем нет любви для Виктора Цоя_ после того, как у нас в городе неизвестные интеллектуалы изрисовали стены каждого четвертого дома невероятно умными фразами типа "Цой -- наш герой", "Цой жив" и т.д. Слава Богу, сейчас мода на такие фразы на стенах домов сошла на нет.

 _Да вообще каждый живёт по своему..._

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_ox3VW_als  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB1SNcW_8Fs 
 1. Я иду по улице
2. Дождь для нас
3. Пора
4. Каждую ночь    *Дождь для нас*
`
        В моём доме не видно стен,
        В моём небе не видно луны.
        Я слеп, но я вижу тебя,
        Я глух, но с слышу тебя.
        Я не сплю, но я вижу сны,
        Здесь нет моей вины,
        Я нем, но ты слышишь меня,
        И этим мы сильны. 
                И снова приходит ночь,
                Я пьян, но я слышу дождь,
                Дождь для нас...
                Квартира пуста, но мы здесь,
                Здесь мало, что есть, но мы есть.
                Дождь для нас... 
        Ты видишь мою звезду,
        Ты веришь, что я пойду.
        Я слеп, я не вижу звезд,
        Я пьян, но я помню свой пост.
        Ты смотришь на Млечный Путь,
        Я - ночь, а ты - утра суть.
        Я - сон, я не видим тебе,
        Я слеп, но я вижу свет.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7I_mgc8EmI  -  Растопите снег, Генерал, Прогулка романтика  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxD8jLXB264  - Растопите снег, Хочу быть с тобой, Генерал  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9lAETTnNko  -  Транквилизатор, Растопите снегэ      *Растопите снег* 
        Я собираю чемодан, мне нельзя отступать.
        Он заметил свой срок, он заметил свой срок...
        Я снимаю папиросу, смотрю в потолок.
        Он заметил свой срок, он заметил свой срок...
        Мама, я узнал свое утро.
        Он заметил свой срок, он заметил свой срок...
        Мама, я узнал свое утро.
        Он заметил свой срок, он заметил свой срок... 
        Я выхожу на порог, я слышу стук копыт.
        Растопите снег, растопите снег...
        Он убьет меня, он - мой враг навек.
        Растопите снег, растопите снег...
        Мама, я узнал свое утро.
        Растопите снег, растопите снег...
        Мама, я узнал свое утро.
        Растопите снег, растопите снег... 
        Я не могу больше жить без нее.
        Помогите мне, помогите мне...
        Я не могу больше жить без тепла.
        Помогите мне, помогите мне...
        Мама, я узнал свое утро.
        Помогите мне, помогите мне...
        Мама, я узнал свое утро.
        Помогите мне, помогите мне...
_____________________________________  *Хочу быть с тобой*  
Мы не видели солнца уже несколько дней, 
Наши ноги утратили крепость на этом пути, 
Мне хотелось войти в дом, но здесь нет дверей, 
Руки ищут опору, и не могут найти.  
Я хочу войти в дом...  
Я сточил не один медиатор о тёрку струны, 
Видел много озёр, но я не видел морей, 
Акробаты под куполом цирка не слышат прибой, 
Ты за этой стеной, но я не вижу дверей.  
Я хочу быть с тобой...  
Я родился на стыке созвездий, но жить не могу, 
Ветер двадцать метров в секунду ночью и днём, 
Раньше я читал книги, а теперь я их жгу, 
Я хотел идти дальше, но я сбит с ног дождём.  
Я хочу быть с тобой...
_____________________________________   *Генерал*  
Где Вы теперь и с кем, 
Кто хочет быть судьёй, 
Кто помнит все имена 
Нам не хватает тем, 
Не нарушай покой, 
Эта ночь слишком темна.  
Где твой мундир, генерал, 
Твои ордена, спина, как струна? 
Ты уже слышал отбой 
Просто дождь бил по крыше твоей, генерал.  
Всем находят время, чтобы уйти, 
Никто не уйдет навсегда 
Парламентеры один за другим 
И каждый знает горечь плода.  
Хочется спать, но вот стоит чай 
И горит свет ста свечей. 
Может быть завтра с утра будет солнце 
И тот ключ в связке ключей.

----------


## Dogboy182

Кажется есть у нас ФАНАТ !  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Кажется есть у нас ФАНАТ !

   ::   Я что-ль?  Нет и нет!  Это не моё.  Я для тебя стараюсь и, может, кто ещё из студентов русского языка заинтересуется.  Качество записи неплохое.

----------


## Lampada

ftp://67.109.155.135/nk/13.mp3  *Прогулка романтика* 
        Гроза за окном, гроза
        С той стороны окна,
        Горят фонари и причудливы тени,
        Я смотрю в ночь,
        Я вижу, что ночь темна,
        Но это не станет помехой прогулке романтика. 
        Подворотни страшны,
        Я слышу, как хлопают двери.
        Черные кошки перебегают дорогу.
        Пусть бегут,
        Я в эти сказки не верю.
        И это не станет помехой прогулке романтика. 
        Трудно идти,
        Я вышел уже давно,
        И вечер в гостях был так приятен и весел,
        Я пил вино,
        Я так люблю вино,
        Но это не станет помехой прогулке романтика. 
        Я проснулся в метро,
        Когда там тушили свет,
        Меня разбудил человек в красной шапке,
        Это кольцо,
        И обратного поезда нет,
        Но это не станет помехой прогулке романтика.

----------


## Lampada

ftp://67.109.155.135/enl/04.mp3  *Город* 
        Я смотрю в календарь, я знаю, что скоро зима.
        Наша улица на глазах меняет цвета.
        За решёткой жёлтой листвы я вижу птиц.
        Моя двадцатая осень сводит меня с ума. 
                Я люблю этот город,
                Но зима здесь слишком длинна.
                Я люблю этот город,
                Но зима здесь слишком темна.
                Я люблю этот город,
                Но так страшно здесь быть одному,
                И за красивыми узорами льда
                Мертва чистота окна. 
        Фонари за окном горят почти целый день.
        В это время я не верю глазам, я верю часам.
        И теперь я занят только охраной тепла.
        Вот ушел еще год - сколько останется нам? 
                Я люблю этот город,
                Но зима здесь слишком длинна.
                Я люблю этот город,
                Но зима здесь слишком темна.
                Я люблю этот город,
                Но так страшно здесь быть одному,
                И за красивыми узорами льда
                Мертва чистота окна.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Спасибо, Lampada! Я думаю, невозможно понять и прочувствовать жизнь в СССР 80-х, не услышав ни одной песни Цоя!

----------


## Indra

> Вот знаете, у меня _совсем нет любви для Виктора Цоя_ после того, как у нас в городе неизвестные интеллектуалы изрисовали стены каждого четвертого дома невероятно умными фразами типа "Цой -- наш герой", "Цой жив" и т.д. Слава Богу, сейчас мода на такие фразы на стенах домов сошла на нет.

 Да везде так. Но я заменю "после того, как" на "несмотря на".   ::  
Я знаю все песни КИНО наизусть, хотя давно не слушаю. Но Цой сохранил и мою любовь, и огромное уважение как талантливый человек. Чего о многих других моих любимых музыкантах сказать не могу...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhZPTrGU54I   *Это не любовь* 
Ты часто проходишь мимо, не видя меня,
С кем-то другим, я стою не дыша.
Я знаю, что ты живёшь в соседнем дворе,
Ты идешь не спеша, не спеша... 
О, но это не любовь... 
А вечером я стою под твоим окном,
Ты поливаешь цветы, поливаешь цветы.
А я дотемна стою и сгораю огнем,
И виной тому ты, только ты... 
О, но это не любовь... 
Научи меня всему тому, что умеешь ты,
Я хочу это знать и уметь.
Сделай так, чтобы сбылись все мои мечты,
Мне нельзя больше ждать, я могу умереть... 
О, но это не любовь...

----------


## Lampada

ftp://67.109.155.135/enl/02.mp3  *Весна* 
        Весна. Постоянный насморк.
        Весна. Солнце светит опять.
        И я промочил ноги.
        Весна. Я опять иду гулять. 
        Весна. Я не могу усидеть дома.
        Весна. Я люблю весну.
        О чем поют в моём дворе кошки?
        Нет, нет, нет, нет, я не усну. 
        Весна. Я уже не грею пиво.
        Весна. Скоро вырастет трава.
        Весна. Вы посмотрите, как красиво.
        Весна. Где моя голова?

----------


## basurero

Спасибо Лампада, мне очень нравятся эти песни!

----------


## Lampada

> Спасибо Лампада, мне очень нравятся эти песни!

 Это очень приятно.    ::  
________________________________ ftp://67.109.155.135/enl/03.mp3  *Уходи* 
        Уходи, но оставь мне свой номер.
        Я, может быть, позвоню.
        А, вообще, я не знаю, зачем
        Мне нужны эти цифры.
        Я уже даже не помню,
        Как там тебя зовут.
        И теперь для меня
        Номера телефонов, как шифры. 
                Уходи!
                Оставь телефон и иди... 
        Мы встретились чисто случайно,
        Я даже не помню, где.
        Вероятность второй нашей встречи
        Равна нулю.
        А теперь ты не хочешь уйти,
        Говоришь, что не можешь уйти,
        Уходи - я тебя не люблю! 
                Уходи!
                Оставь телефон и иди...

----------


## Lampada

ftp://67.109.155.135/enl/05.mp3  *Проснись* 
        Каждый день ты приходишь домой, когда темно.
        Каждый день долго едешь в метро, когда темно.
        А она живет в центре всех городов,
        И ты хочешь быть рядом,
        Но надо ехать домой, уже темно. 
                Проснись, это любовь,
                Смотри, это любовь,
                Проснись, это любовь... 
        Твои родители давно уже спят, уже темно.
        Ты не спишь, ты ждешь, а вдруг зазвонит телефон.
        И ты готов отдать всё за этот звонок,
        Но она давно уже спит там,
        В центре всех городов. 
                Проснись, это любовь,
                Смотри, это любовь,
                Проснись, это любовь...

----------


## Lampada

ftp://67.109.155.135/enl/06.mp3  *Ты выглядишь так несовременно* 
        Ты звонишь мне каждый день,
        Я не знаю, как мне быть,
        Я не знаю, как мне дать
        Тебе понять, что я уже не тот.
        Раньше я тебя любил,
        Но сердце больше не поёт,
        И с момента нашей первой встречи
        Скоро будет целый год. 
                Ты выглядишь так несовременно
                Рядом со мной. 
        Я же говорил тебе,
        Что так уже ходить нельзя,
        А ты не понимаешь ничего
        И ничего не хочешь менять.
        А я учил тебя целый год,
        Тратил время целый год,
        Ты думала, что я шучу,
        И до сих пор не можешь понять. 
                Ты выглядишь так несовременно
                Рядом со мной.

----------


## Lampada

ftp://67.109.155.135/enl/07.mp3  *Я объявляю свой дом* 
        В этом мотиве есть
        Какая-то фальшь,
        Но где найти тех,
        Что услышат её?
        Подросший ребенок,
        Воспитанный жизнью за шкафом,
        Теперь ты видишь солнце,
        Возьми - это твоё! 
                Я объявляю свой дом
                Безъядерной зоной!
                Я объявляю свой двор
                Безъядерной зоной!
                Я объявляю свой город
                Безъядерной зоной!
                Я объявляю свой... 
        Как не прочны
        Стены наших квартир,
        Но кто-то один
        Не подставит за всех плечо.
        Я вижу дом,
        Я беру в руки мел,
        Нет замка,
        Но я владею ключом. 
                Я объявляю свой дом
                Безъядерной зоной!
                Я объявляю свой двор
                Безъядерной зоной!
                Я объявляю свой город
                Безъядерной зоной!
                Я объявляю свой...

----------


## Lampada

ftp://67.109.155.135/enl/08.mp3  *Саша* 
        Саша очень любит книги
        Про героев и про месть,
        Саша хочет быть героем,
        А он такой и есть.
        Саша носит шляпу,
        В шляпе страусиное перо,
        Он хватает шпагу
        И цепляет её прямо на бедро. 
                Мастер слова и клинка
                Он глядит в свою ладонь,
                Он пришел издалека
                И прошёл через огонь. 
        Саша бьётся на дуэли,
        Охраняя свою честь,
        Шпагой колет он врага
        И предлагает ему сесть.
        Он гоняет негодяев
        Хворостиной, как коров,
        Саша раздаёт крестьянам
        Негодяйское добро. 
                Мастер слова и клинка
                Он глядит в свою ладонь,
                Он пришёл издалека
                И прошёл через огонь. 
        Дамы без ума от Саши,
        Саша без ума от дам,
        В полночь Саша лезет к дамам,
        А уходит по утрам.
        Дамы из высоких окон
        Бросают лепестки,
        Он борец за справедливость
        И шаги его легки. 
                Мастер слова и клинка
                Он глядит в свою ладонь,
                Он пришёл издалека
                И прошёл через огонь. 
        Он поёт под мандолину,
        И красив, как Аполлон,
        По латыни Саша может
        Говорить, как Цицерон.
        Он не знает, что такое
        Неприступная стена,
        Саша взглядом на охоте
        Убивает кабана. 
                Мастер слова и клинка
                Он глядит в свою ладонь,
                Он пришёл издалека
                И прошёл через огонь.

----------


## Lampada

ftp://67.109.155.135/enl/09.mp3  *Верь мне* 
        Оглянись. Эта драка без права на отдых.
        Лишний день. Днём больше - днём меньше.
        Ночь - окурок с оплавленным фильтром,
        Брошенный тем, кто хочет умереть молодым. 
                Верь мне! И я сделаю всё, что ты хочешь.
                Верь мне! Я знаю, нам надо быть вместе.
                Верь мне! И я буду с тобой в этой драке.
                Дай мне всё, что ты можешь мне дать! 
        Спи, я знаю, как ставить часы.
        Завтра звонок поднимет нас, как рваные флаги.
        Говорят, что сон - это старая память,
        А потом нам говорят, что мы должны спать спокойно... 
                Верь мне! И я сделаю всё, что ты хочешь.
                Верь мне! Я знаю, нам надо быть вместе.
                Верь мне! И я буду с тобой в этой драке.
                Дай мне всё, что ты можешь мне дать!

----------


## Lampada

ftp://67.109.155.135/enl/10.mp3  *Дети проходных дворов* 
        Я знаю, что если ночь, должно быть темно...
        А если утро, должен быть свет.
        Так было всегда и будет много лет,
        И это закон...
        И дети проходных дворов знают, что это так... 
        Я знаю, что если зима, должен быть снег,
        А если лето, должно быть солнце.
        И я это знаю, я об этом пою
        И надеюсь на то, что
        Дети проходных дворов услышат меня... 
        Есть два цвета: чёрный и белый,
        А есть оттенки, которых больше,
        Но нам нет никакого дела
        До тех, кто чёрный, кто белый.
        Мы - дети проходных дворов найдем сами свой цвет.

----------


## Rtyom

Лампаде надо было создать параллельный топик и не флудить здесь.  ::  
Вообще, я рок не люблю, но Цоя всё равно уважаю. Так что я где-то посерединке.  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

А мне Цой нравится. У меня все его композиции в mp3 есть....ну или практически все. Где-то даже кассета видео лежит с его биографией и последним концертом   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А мне Цой нравится. У меня все его композиции в mp3 есть....ну или практически все. Где-то даже кассета видео лежит с его биографией и последним концертом

 У меня тоже все его концерты в mp3 есть, до сих пор еще слушаю иногда.   ::  Конечно, песни его уже не вызывают у меня бурю эмоций, как когда-то, но теплое местечко в моем сердце для Цоя останется еще надолго. Может, это просто ностальгия по детству, а может что-то еще...

----------


## ReDSanchous

Я сказал, что у меня есть все КОМПОЗИЦИИ в mp3. Хотя концерты у меня в mp3 тоже есть, но я не думаю, что то, что у меня есть, - это все его концерты   ::

----------


## Paxan

Пионером я бы Цоя не назвал,но он крут по-любому.
Вот кому интересно:  http://www.roks.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=4117    ....тут много интересных людей высказалось...учитывая Алексея Рыбина..одного из основателей Кино

----------


## net surfer

В то время когда он пел, слушал, очень нравилось. А сейчас как-то уже не хочется.

----------


## Lampada

ftp://67.109.155.135/live_88-90_2/track01.mp3 - Поёт Виктор Цой  Звезда под именем Солнце  - Поёт Вячеслав Бутусов  
Белый снег, серый лед
На растрескавшейся земле
Одеялом лоскутным на ней
Город в дорожной петле
А над городом плывут облака
Закрывая небесный свет
А над городом жёлтый дым
Городу две тысячи лет
Прожитых под светом звезды по имени Солнце 
И две тысячи лет война
Война без особых причин
Война - дело молодых
Лекарство против морщин
Красная-красная кровь
Через час уже просто земля
Через два на ней цветы и трава
Через три она снова жива
И согрета лучами звезды по имени Солнце 
И мы знаем, что так было всегда
Что судьбою больше любим
Кто живёт по законам другим
И кому умирать молодым
Он не помнит слова "да" и слова "нет"
Он не помнит ни чинов, ни имен
И способен дотянуться до звезд
Не считая, что это сон
И упасть опалённым звездой по имени Солнце

----------


## Никтон

Итак, прежде чем я начну говорить по теме, скажу пару-тройку слов о себе, ибо здесь я появляюсь впервые. Я из России, но не это то главное, что я хочу сказать. Пока я хочу сказать всего лишь то, что я выходец из той среды, где нет вопросов на счет того, «что такое» Цой. В рок-группе я отыграл пять лет, но это немного. Зато этого хватает для того, чтобы я осмелился сказать о том, как относятся к Цою в глубине России, которую называют, соответственно и справедливо, глубинкой. Цоя помнят, но забывают. Скорей всего его никогда не забудут, но это будет незабытое забытье. Вот так. И здесь ничего странного нет – поколение Цоя с трудом вспоминает «что такое» Пушкин, так и поколение «нэкст» будет моргать глазами, когда услышит о восьмидесятых. Я люблю Цоя.
    Я случайно попал на этот форум. Знание хотя бы одного иностранного языка – это здорово. Я мечтаю освоить английский, но для меня это трудно. Я умею, более менее, читать тексты на английском, но сам не могу составлять предложения. Искренне извиняюсь.

----------


## Indra

*Никтон*, 
это ты метко сказал, про помнят, но забывают. Когда я сказала знакомой, что люблю Кино, Раммштайн, она ответила: ну, это уже классика! Вот так и оказалось, что я поклонница классической музыки  ::  Личностей (не музыкантов, а личностей) уровня Цоя имхо больше нет.

----------


## Vesh

Индра, а что в Цое было такого, как в личности-то?

----------


## Indra

Сесть бы на машину времени и побывать на живом концерте КИНО.  ::  Трудно судить, какое отношение было тогда, но я знаю, что Цой был просто бешено популярен, да и сейчас еще. По-хорошему завидую тому всплеску рок-музыки, за все время никто, сравнимый по популярности, не появился в России. Все нынешние рок-группы родом из конца 80-х. Мне они как-то, если честно, неинтересны, исключение - это как раз КИНО, ни по звуку, ни по текстам ничего не устарело. А больше-то что слушать на русском.
Частично (по альбомам) АГАТА КРИСТИ. Ну и ГрОб сильно выборочно. Еще я по Башлачеву эксперт.  ::  
(Тщательно избегая слова харизма)
 Попробуй фильм "Игла" посмотреть, там такой Цой, березы гнутся.  ::

----------


## garmonistka

я из тех кто каждый день уходит прочь из дома около семи утра= 
мне лень прочитать все постинги но и я очень уважаю и люблю Цоя

----------


## garmonistka

Это Цой или Тальков который похоронен в кладбище около метростанции улицы 1905 года?

----------


## Lampada

> Это Цой или Тальков который похоронен в кладбище около метростанции улицы 1905 года?

 Где похоронен Цой? - http://www.genon.ru/GetAnswer.aspx?qid= ... ca0139eda4 
Памятник на могиле        
Место гибели Виктора Цоя    
_________________________________________

----------


## Lampada

Виктор Цой & Алексей Знаменский   *Хочу перемен*  
Вместо тепла - зелень стекла.
Вместо огня - дым.
Из сетки календаря выхвачен день.
Красное солнце сгорает дотла,
День догорает с ним,
На пылающий город падает тень. 
Припев:
          Перемен требуют наши сердца,
            Перемен требуют наши глаза.
              В нашем смехе и в наших слезах,
             И в пульсации вен -
           Перемен!
                  Мы ждем перемен. 
Электрический свет продолжает наш день.
И коробка от спичек пуста.
Но на кухне синим цветком горит газ.
Сигареты в руках, чай на столе - эта схема проста.
И больше нет ничего, все находится в нас. 
Припев 
Мы не можем похвастаться мудростью глаз
И умелыми жестами рук,
Нам не нужно все это, чтобы друг друга понять.
Сигареты в руках, чай на столе - так замыкается круг.
И вдруг нам становится страшно что-то менять. 
Припев 2 раза

----------


## Lampada

*Нам с тобой* 
Здесь не понятно, где лицо, а где рыло,
И не понятно, где пряник, где плеть.
Здесь в сено не втыкаются вилы,
А рыба проходит сквозь сеть.
И не ясно, где море, где суша,
Где золото, а где медь.
Что построить, и что разрушить,
И кому, и зачем здесь петь? 
Нам с тобой: голубых небес навес.
Нам с тобой: станет лес глухой стеной.
Нам с тобой: из заплеванных колодцев не пить.
План такой - нам с тобой... 
Здесь камни похожи на мыло,
А сталь похожа на жесть,
И слабость, как сила,
И правда, как лесть.
И не ясно, где мешок, а где шило,
И не ясно, где обида, а где месть.
И мне не нравится то, что здесь было,
И мне не нравится то, что здесь есть. 
Нам с тобой: голубых небес навес.
Нам с тобой: станет лес глухой стеной.
Нам с тобой: из заплеванных колодцев не пить.
План такой - нам с тобой...

----------


## Lampada

_Фильм посвящен Виктору Цою, которому 21 июня 2012 года исполнилось бы 50 лет...
Новый фильм с участием всех музыкантов группы кино, сына Виктора - Александра и Натальи Разлоговой в роли ведущей._

----------


## Lampada

*Сын Виктора Цоя   ВПЕРВЫЕ Интервью 2012*

----------


## Lampada

Памяти Виктора Цоя

----------


## Lampada

Наташа Разлогова о Викторе Цое (Франция)

----------


## Lampada

*Виктор Цой интервью в Мурманске (апрель 1989 год)*

----------


## Lampada

*Наталья Разлогова о Викторе Цое.*

----------


## Lampada

*Сергей Соловьев: 25 лет назад Виктор Цой был просто...*

----------


## Lampada

*Д/ф «Виктор Цой. Группа крови»*

----------


## Lampada

*Апрель* 
Над землей - мороз, 
Что не тронь - все лед, 
Лишь во сне моем поет капель. 
А снег идет стеной, 
А снег идет весь день, 
А за той стеной стоит апрель.  
               А он придет и приведет за собой весну, 
               И рассеет серых туч войска. 
               А когда мы все посмотрим в глаза его, 
               На нас из глаз его посмотрит тоска. 
               И откроются двери домов, 
               Да ты садись, а то в ногах правды нет. 
               А когда мы все посмотрим в глаза его, 
               То увидим в тех глазах Солнца свет.  
На теле ран не счесть, 
Нелегки шаги, 
Лишь в груди горит звезда. 
И умрет апрель, 
И родится вновь, 
И придет уже навсегда.  
               А он придет и приведет за собой весну, 
               И рассеет серых туч войска. 
               А когда мы все посмотрим в глаза его, 
               На нас из глаз его посмотрит тоска. 
               И откроются двери домов, 
               Да ты садись, а то в ногах правды нет. 
               А когда мы все посмотрим в глаза его, 
               То увидим в тех глазах Солнца свет.

----------


## Lampada

Дарья (Даша Волосевич) - 12 лет - 
Кавер В.Цой *
 "Кукушка"*  
Песен еще ненаписанных, сколько?
Скажи, кукушка, пропой.
В городе мне жить или на выселках,
Камнем лежать или гореть звездой?
Звездой... 
Солнце моё - взгляни на меня,
Моя ладонь превратилась в кулак,
И если есть порох - дай огня.
Вот так... 
Кто пойдет по следу одинокому?
Сильные да смелые головы сложили в поле в бою.
Мало кто остался в светлой памяти,
В трезвом уме да с твердой рукой в строю,
В строю... 
Солнце моё - взгляни на меня,
Моя ладонь превратилась в кулак,
И если есть порох - дай огня.
Вот так... 
Где же ты теперь, воля вольная?
С кем же ты сейчас ласковый рассвет встречаешь? Ответь.
Хорошо с тобой, да плохо без тебя,
Голову да плечи терпеливые под плеть,
Под плеть... 
Солнце моё - взгляни на меня,
Моя ладонь превратилась в кулак,
И если есть порох - дай огня.
Вот так...    *Cuckoo*   How many songs are unwritten yet?
Tell me, cuckoo, sing it to me
Where should I live, in the city or outside
Lie like a stone or shine like a star
Like a star
My sun, come on, look at me
My palm turned into a fist
And if there's gunpowder, give me fire
That's how it is 
Who's going to follow my lonely track
The strong and brave laid down their lives
On the battlefield, in fight
Few of them remained in our memory
Sober-minded, with the steady hand, in arms
In arms 
My sun, come on, look at me
My palm turned into a fist
And if there's gunpowder, give me fire
That's how it is
Where are you now, my liberal freedom
Who are you meeting sweet sunrise with
Give me an answer 
It's good to live with you and hard without you
The head and patient shoulders
To put under whip lashes, whip lashes
You my sun, come on, look at me
My palm turned into a fist
And if there's gunpowder, give me fire
It's like this (x2)

----------


## Lampada

Кукушка (Кино) | Смысл Песни *  
Кукушка (Кино)*   
" 1990 год для многих поклонников русского рока оказался одним из самых несчастливых. 15 августа ушел из жизни молодой, но очень талантливый автор своих песен, основатель группы «Кино» Витя Цой. Одной из песен, которая стала его реквиемом, прощанием с публикой и земным миром, стала «Кукушка». 
Песня «Кукушка» вошла в «Черный альбом», который стал последним в творчестве Цоя и группы «Кино». После смерти артиста группа «Кино» перестала официально существовать. Альбом с символичным названием по цвету траура был записан в 1990 году Цоем совместно с Юрием Каспаряном. Это происходило незадолго до смерти автора, поэтому музыкантам пришлось самостоятельно его дорабатывать. Смысл песни «Кукушка» обсуждали очень многие. Волна обсуждений вспыхнула после смерти Виктора в автокатастрофе, которая впоследствии обросла множеством слухов. Виктору на момент гибели было 28 лет. Очень многие люди, приближаясь к рубежу 30-ти лет, начинают переосмысливать свою жизнь. И это переосмысление, желание найти себя, свой новый путь заложено в тексте песни. 
Почему название песни такое интересное? _Кукушка – это птица, с которой связано поверье о том, что она может нагадать количество оставшихся лет жизни человеку._ Почему Виктор обратился именно к этой птице? _Многие считают, что интуитивно он предчувствовал свой конец._ Это ощущение, свойственное только одаренным людям, преследовало его. Я считаю, что Цой, спрашивая у кукушки _«песен еще ненаписанных, сколько? скажи, кукушка, пропой», интересовался и длительностью своей жизни._ А птица – это образный элемент в тексте песни, хотя и очень символический. Ведь в песнях происходила вся жизнь великого поэта. И это не громкие слова. _
В последнее время что-то мучило Цоя._ Косвенно, это подтверждали его приближенные и хорошие знакомые. И душевные метания автора мы можем выявить из его разговора с солнцем, которому он показывает кулак. Почему так происходит? Ведь солнышко – это олицетворение любви и тепла, веселья и доброты. Кроме того, в песни можно увидеть и сожаление автора о том, что много хороших людей ушло их жизни, либо потерялось в плену иллюзий. Тоска по ним не покидала поэта, ведь, по его мнению, это были лучшие люди. Когда слушаешь песню, то поневоле создается впечатление, что человек устал. Автор намеренно не употребляет слова «рок-звезда», «руководитель группы» или иные эпитеты, которые были свойственны Виктору. В первую очередь, он был хорошим человеком, который мог психологически исчерпать себя. 
В чем же смысл описываемой песни? *Смысл песни «Кукушка»* - это разговор мыслящего и думающего человека с самим собой, размышления о своей судьбе и мрачное предчувствие будущего. Будущего, которого нет на нашей грешной Земле."

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/N83PSvdSYBI

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/Q47pOTEBc2U

----------

